# optoma hd180 white specks



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi, recently hooked up a optoma hd180 which is very similar to the hd20. However while watching a movie etc... i nptice there are white specks all over the screen and they kind of flash, kind of moves too. Its all over what can be wrong?


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello!

Do you mean white sparkles? This is caused probably by your screen. Can you tell us more about it? (brand, model, gain etc)


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Bad hdmi cable.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, bad HDMI cable is the most likely cause.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes these are the signs of a cheap HDMI cable... I highly recommend the Monster HD 1000 and I use that model to replace "low quality" cables in the field to fix that and other issues all the time... Oh of coarse ALL HDMI CABLES ARE THE SAME.....:whistling:


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

sounds very much like a bad HDMI cable. what length of cable are you looking at? if it's under 25 feet just get a nice monoprice cable and be done with it. if you're talking above 25 feet look at their redmere cables


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> Yes these are the signs of a cheap HDMI cable... I highly recommend the Monster HD 1000 and I use that model to replace "low quality" cables in the field to fix that and other issues all the time... Oh of coarse ALL HDMI CABLES ARE THE SAME.....:whistling:


no, all HDMI cables are NOT the same, you're correct, but most of the time it's some piece of junk HDMI cable from walmart or bestbuy etc... buying a nice Blue jeans cable, or monoprice cable will be just as good as the Monster for a fraction of the price. plus sometimes it's just a failing HDMI cable, I've seen monster cables that exhibit those issues after years of strain on the connectors.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Really? Interesting, I've never heard that before about the white dots. I had always assumed that since it was digital it either worked or it didn't. That has also been my experience with bad HDMI cables, they just didn't work. 

Is there an explanation as to how the bad cable causes white dots?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

nova said:


> Really? Interesting, I've never heard that before about the white dots. I had always assumed that since it was digital it either worked or it didn't. That has also been my experience with bad HDMI cables, they just didn't work.
> 
> Is there an explanation as to how the bad cable causes white dots?


nah, sparkling is the least common of the two, but it does happen. usually it's because it's bitstarved and the cable isn't handling the throughput like it should be, but with the invention of high speed HDMI cables that's usually a thing of the past. BUUUUUUUUUUT there are some el cheapo cables out there that don't pass it very well. I recently had a ground loop hum happen from a cable that came in the box with my sony 590 bd player. swapped it out for a 26 awg hdmi 3 footer from monoprice and voila.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If it looks like random noise or streaks, the HDMI cable is possible. If it is always the same points on the image it is a bad DMD, which is not uncommon on DLP.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ive also had defect issues w Optoma and no longer sell them.... As in at least five in the past 3 yrs ...


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

Apart the connectivity issues via hdmi, it is common for high gain grey screens to cause this effect especially with high lumens output projectors (like Optoma) and mainly visible in bright scenes. That's why i asked him what kind of screen he's using. There's another probability then..not too cheerful. DMD unresolvable problems. They have been recorded such problems concerning in particular Texas ultimate chip DC3. Mirrors stuck and cause the white dot sparkle effect on screen.


----------

